

Ask HN: What do I check out in Austin? - Killah911

I'm considering moving to a more tech heavy city.  Austin and Si Valley are on the list.  So I decided to fly to Austin this long weekend and check the city out.  Already did the food trucks and walked around downtown a bit.<p>Where can I check out more of the tech/startup culture?
======
Gamblor
The Capitol Factory would be a good place. They help startups and have a
coworking space. They also host most of the Tech meetups in the city. The only
thing is they probably arent open this weekend.

Im also a fan of the East side so you can find food trucks there, lots of
great bars, and of course live music (White Horse is a must). Check out
www.do512.com and you can find some of the fun music happenings around town.

------
btaylorweb
Zilker Park. Barton Springs. 6th Street. Brushy Creek. Torchy's Tacos. Rudy's
BBQ. Hula Hut. Carlos & Charlies on Lake Travis. The Iguana Grill, also on
Lake Travis, home of the world's best salsa. Threadgill's Downtown. Waterloo
Records. Whole Foods downtown. The Captial. Alamo Draft House. UT Campus.
Fonda San Miguel.

------
auctiontheory
Sorta anti-tech, but if you have the urge to watch a movie, this place sounds
fun: <http://boingboing.net/2011/06/07/movie-theater-turns.html>

